# BeerdCon 2017



## Michael (27/11/17)

Come and strut your stuff and have a beer with us! Orion will be attending *BeerdCon 2017* at the Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria this weekend (2nd December 2017)







https://www.webtickets.co.za/event.aspx?itemid=1474168058

Link for getting tickets.

Hope to see you there!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

